# My beautiful angels



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey there, thanks for stopping by! I am seriously loving my angels and wanted to share with you. I'm quite proud of my tanks, and soon will be building a wall mount set up for them ... because they seem to breed as fast as my guppies!

If I get their specific breeds wrong, please ... PLEASE correct me! I think I have identified them all correctly, but ...

*BRUTUS (Male - Blue Smokey Pinoy) & GIDGET (Female - Golden Pearl) ... I'm hoping these two pair up! She's full of roe at this time too.*










*SNOWBALL (Female - Blushing) & CHEDDAR (Male - Koi)*










*GREGORY (Female - Silver) & BEAUTY (Male - Longfin Zebra)*










Of course, all angels are beautiful, but I will only buy one if it is something exceptional  ... Snowball & Gregory used to belong to my niece. She raised them from dime size over 4 years, and got tired of caring for them. She's only 12, and I think she did an incredible job.


----------

